# 1937 CWC Deluxe/Supreme Taillight



## saladshooter (Nov 13, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for a taillight as shown below on the green bike. Searching for one with a switch.

Will potentially trade my switchless version for one with a switch +/-$.

The next 2 pics are mine for possible trade.









Thanks!
Chad









Help me get this Killer bike back together.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 19, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 25, 2019)

Have a crusty one? Missing lense? That'll work!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 13, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2020)

Still in the market for a switched taillight.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 30, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 14, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 7, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2020)

Sell now so you can afford toilet paper!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2020)

Still looking.   

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 1, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 26, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2020)

@Rust_Trader


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 24, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 25, 2021)

@JAF/CO have some NOS ones.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2021)

No thanks.


szathmarig said:


> @JAF/CO have some NOS ones.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 26, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Still in the market for a switched taillight.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chad



Your not having any luck so I guess we can try this again !
Your tail light and lens +$ for one of my switched
Tail light and lens  Jim


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 26, 2021)

I have no interest in doing any more business with you Jim.


JAF/CO said:


> Your not having any luck so I guess we can try this again !
> Your tail light and lens +$ for one of my switched
> Tail light and lens  Jim
> 
> View attachment 1379748


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks 
Sounds good to me !


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 7, 2021)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------

